# Fm-2 ...fm-3



## geraldstephen (May 3, 2012)

My son will be enrolling in middle school this Fall in SJC, BCS. Meanwhile, I am the treasurer for a BOD in an SJC Condo Association where we will reside.

I'm trying to learn whether or not my son and I need one of these visa's? I have received so much conflicting advise....Does anyone have experience here??? 

If we need an special visa, which one is best, why, and does anyone know the best path to secure them? 

Should I plan to hire an assistant to get it done once I've settled in?

Thanks again!!!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Try the people at the local Migration office. Their advise is free and since they're going to issue any visa, they are usually right.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Think issue is that the baja treated as almost separate country from the rest of Mexico in terms of expats. What I have gleaned from previous posts is as long as you stay on the baja, neither car permit or visa required but will if you say take a ferry to the "mainland".


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Over 180 days holds for a tourist visa anywhere ... beyond that an FM3 is required unless you want to cross the border


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

conklinwh said:


> Think issue is that the baja treated as almost separate country from the rest of Mexico in terms of expats. What I have gleaned from previous posts is as long as you stay on the baja, neither car permit or visa required but will if you say take a ferry to the "mainland".


No, that's true only for the car permit. In Baja California, anyone who travels beyond the border zone needs a tourist card. Baja California Sur is like the rest of Mexico when it comes to immigration. In either state, if you want to stay longer than 180 days, you need an FM3 or FM2.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry, only have a different country.
Does student imply that FM3 required or will an FMM work?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

"Estudiante" is one of the types of FM3 just like "renstista". I think both will need a visa if they will be in country for more than 180 days (probably FM3 since FM2 is basically for when you have the intent to immigrate - unless immigration is their intent).


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

Here is one of the requirements for enrolling in school set by SEP:

Comprobante de estancia legal en el país expedido por la Secretaría de Gobernación en el que se especifique su calidad migratoria como residente o estudiante, excepto en caso de menores de edad quienes teniendo calidad migratoria de visitantes, podrán realizar estudios en el país siendo dependientes económicos de sus padres. (original y copia)

Rough translation:

Receipt of legal stay in the country issued by the Secretary of Government which specifies your migratory quality as resident or student, except in the case of minors who have visitor migratory status, who can study in the country as economic dependents of their parents (original and copy)

Here is the web page with all of the SEP requirements:
Preparatoria Abierta - Inscripciones

I had to provide copies of our visas when I enrolled my child in a private school here. An FM·3 is easy to get. Your son will have his own visa, as your economic dependent.



-


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

The university will help in getting the Student Visa. They need to verify that he is a student.


----------

